# Fire Eddie Jordan?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

http://sbnnba.deco-apparel.com/shop/product/844403


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

lol

I love libertyballers.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

that guy thought they'd win 50 games each of the past two years.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

What can I say they are infected the same way all Philly fans are. By the time every season comes around they forget what went wrong and tend to get overly optimistic only to get disappointed again.

I'm just shocked that this team won't even live up to (what I thought was) my meager 42-40 prediction.


----------

